# Slovak: Palatalisation



## quasilibero

Ahojte,

I'm trying to learn a little bit Slovak, but have encountered a number of problems with palatlisation, notably with the exceptions where no palatalisation of t,d, l and n occurs in front of i or e. I know of a few examples, like jeden, vtedy, ten or tento, but with other words, i can't manage to determine whether the consonants are palatised or not. Among them are nech, deň, tebe, nič and sedem. Is there something like a rule for exceptions? 

Ďakujem vopred za pomoc.


----------



## vianie

Ahoj quasilibero! 

A bottom note from The Slovak otrography book (Pravidlá slovenského pravopisu) says:

Pred samohláskami *e*, *i*, *í* nestoja spoluhlásky *ď*, *ť*, *ň*, *ľ*, ale spoluhlásky *d*, *t*, *n*, *l* (ktoré sa aj zapisujú písmenami *d*, *t*, *n*, *l*) v týchto prípadoch:

1. pred príponami prídavných mien vzoru _pekný_ a _otcov_ (_matkin_), napr. chudej, chudí, žltej, žltí, ľúteho, ľútemu, krásneho, krásnemu, krásni, krásne, malej, malí, stále, stáli, matkine, matkini, matkinej; rovnako aj v knižných tvaroch prídavných mien hoden, vinen;

2. pred príponami v podstatných menách, zámenách, číslovkách a trpných príčastiach, ktoré sa skloňujú rovnako ako prídavné mená vzoru pekný, napr. desiatej, Končistej, Trstenej, slúžneho, slúžnemu, pocestní, slúžni, Pohorelej, oní (tvar zámena oný), onej, štvrtej, štvrtí, milióntej, miliónti, koľkonásobnej, koľkonásobní, preziabnutej, preziabnutí, volanej, volaní;

3. pred pádovými príponami v podstatných menách vzoru _gazdiná_, napr. gazdinej, princeznej;

4. v zámenách ten, tento, onen, žiaden a pred príponami v tvaroch tí, tie, tej, títo, tieto, tejto, oní, onej, žiadni, žiadne, žiadnej;

5. v číslovke _jeden_ a pred príponami v tvaroch jedni, jednej;

6. v slovách s predponami nad-, ponad-, pod-, popod-, od-, pred-, napr. nadísť, odísť, podísť, popodísť, predísť; rovnako aj v zámenných tvaroch nadeň, podeň, predeň, ponadeň, popredeň, popodeň;

7. v slovách dereš, dekan, teda, teraz, vtedy, pijatika, terč, vo zvukomalebných slovách dínom-danom, tik-tak, tikať, tikot a v niektorých vlastných menách, napr. Dezider, Debrecín, Temešvár, Helena, Martin, Tibor, Segedín, Litva, Lívia;

8. v slovách cudzieho pôvodu, ktorých nedomáci pôvod si zreteľne uvedomujeme, napr. technika, detektív, negácia, lektor, titul, diktát, unikát, politika, prestíž, tím, brigadír, chinín, vazelína, humanizmus.

Pred samohláskou *é* sa spoluhlásky *d*, *t*, *n*, *l* vyslovujú vždy tvrdo.

Pravidlá slovenského pravopisu. 3., upravené a doplnené vyd. Bratislava: Veda 2000.
Použitie tohto textu sa riadi zákonom č. 618/2003 Z. z. v znení neskorších predpisov (autorský zákon).


Maybe The Slovak pronounciation rules (Pravidlá slovenskej výslovnosti) can helps furthermore.


----------



## Azori

quasilibero said:


> Among them are nech, deň, tebe, nič and sedem.


These are all palatalized.

The rules (more or less the same as vianie posted above):

 1. The consonants ď, ť, ň, ľ are written as ď, ť, ň, ľ (with a caron, palatalized):

a) before the vowels *a, o, u, á, ú,* e.g. ďakovať, ťažký, vyhňa, ľahký

b) inside the words before consonants: e.g. loďka, sieťka

c) at the end of the words and their forms, e.g. choď (chodiť), písať, plť

 2. The consonants ď, ť, ň, ľ are written as d, t, n, l (without a caron, palatalized):

a) before the vowels *e, i, í* in native and some foreign words (those  that are no longer perceived as foreign), e.g. delo, telo, nejaký,  leto

b) before the diphtongs *ia, ie, iu,* e.g. diabol, vytiahnuť, peniaz, voliar, diera, tieseň

 The consonants d, t, n, l (also written d, t, n, l) *aren't palatalized* before the vowels *e, i, í* in these cases:

1. before suffixes of adjectives that follow the declension  paradigms _pekný_ and _otcov (matkin)_, e.g. chudej, chudí, žltej, žltí,  ľúteho; also in literary forms of adjectives: hoden, nehoden,  vinen, nevinen

2. before suffixes in nouns, pronouns, numerals and passive participles  that are declinated like adjectives that follow the declension  paradigm _pekný_, e.g. desiatej, Končistej, Trstenej, slúžneho, slúžnemu,  pocestní, slúžni

   3. before case suffixes in nouns that follow the paradigm _gazdiná_, e.g. gazdinej, princeznej

4. in the pronouns ten, tento, onen, žiaden and before suffixes in the  forms tí, tie, tej, títo, tieto, tejto, oní, onej, žiadni, žiadne,  žiadnej

5. in the numeral jeden and before suffixes in the forms jedni, jednej

6. in words with the prefixes nad-, od-, pod-, popod-, pred-, e.g.  nadísť, odísť, podísť, popodísť, predísť; as well as in the pronoun  forms nadeň, podeň, popodeň, predeň, ponadeň

7. in the words dereš, dekan, teda, teraz, vtedy, pijatika, terč,  dínom-dánom, tik-tak, tikať, tikot (this also includes derived words:  teraz - terajší, odteraz etc.) and in some names, e.g.  Dezider, Debrecín

8. in foreign words, e.g. technika, detektív, negácia, lektor, titul, diktát, unikát, politika

L in "le" and "li" is by many pronounced as a non-palatalized "l".


----------



## ilocas2

lior neith said:


> L in "le" and "li" is by many pronounced as a non-palatalized "l".



Hello, I would like to know more about it. Could you write more about it, please? Thanks.


----------



## vianie

ilocas2 said:


> Hello, I would like to know more about it. Could you write more about it, please? Thanks.



Well, it's simple, ilocas.
I'd rather say that an overwhelming majority pronounce l in li and le as a non-palatal (OK, predominantly le).
I've congnizance just about several orthodox (but not negligible) central dialects where they're pronounced in the running order.
Overall, do not forget, standard Slovak is based on the central dialects.
That's is a little paradox, seeing that, these only are not of west-slavic origin.
So many people, not only from the west, but also from the east, feel uneasy with standard Slovak pronounciation.


----------



## ilocas2

vianie said:


> Well, it's simple, ilocas.
> I'd rather say that an overwhelming majority pronounce *l* in *li* and *le* as a non-palatal (OK, predominantly *le*).
> I've congnizance just about several orthodox (but not negligible) central dialects where they're pronounced in the running order.
> Overall, do not forget, standard Slovak is based on the central dialects.
> That's is a little paradox, seeing that, these only are not of west-slavic origin.
> So many people, not only from the west, but also from the east, feel uneasy with standard Slovak pronounciation.



And in other positions the soft L is always pronounced softly or are there some exceptions?

And I absolutely don't understand that sentence about non-west-slavic origin. Could you elaborate on it, please? (Nemusíme snad už psát anglicky)


----------



## vianie

ilocas2 said:


> And in other positions the soft L is always pronounced softly or are there some exceptions?
> 
> _Please concrete that "other" positions, thanks._
> 
> And I absolutely don't understand that sentence about non-west-slavic origin. Could you elaborate on it, please? (Nemusíme snad už psát anglicky)
> 
> _Raz som tu posielal taký link._


----------



## ilocas2

vianie said:


> Please concrete that "other" positions, thanks.



ľa, ľo, ľu, ľá, ľó, ľú, ľô, ľä, ľ before consonant, ľ in the end of word (I don't know if all these combinations exist)

Článek je strašně dlouhej, ale přečtu si ho, díky


----------



## vianie

ilocas2 said:


> ľa ľalia, ľo bifľoš, ľu ľud, ľá ľaľákať , ľó doesn't exist, ľú sľúbiť, ľô doesn't exist, ľä doesn't exist, ľ before consonant guľka, ľ in the end of word učiteľ (I don't know if all these combinations exist)
> We can continue if you are interested in any other palatal combination.
> 
> Článek je strašně dlouhej, ale přečtu si ho, díky
> Niet zač.


----------



## ilocas2

vianie said:


> ľa ľalia, ľo bifľoš, ľu ľud, ľá ľaľákať , ľó doesn't exist, ľú sľúbiť, ľô doesn't exist, ľä doesn't exist, ľ before consonant guľka, ľ in the end of word učiteľ (I don't know if all these combinations exist)
> We can continue if you are interested in any other palatal combination.



No a vyslovují je všichni lidé měkce, nebo je někdo vyslovuje tvrdě?


----------



## vianie

ilocas2 said:


> No a vyslovují je všichni lidé měkce, nebo je někdo vyslovuje tvrdě?



Mäkko ich vyslovujú okrem ľudí z médií hlavne pravoverní stredoslováci a východniari, tí druhí však napríklad nepoznajú iločas (vihodňare).


----------



## ilocas2

Děkuji. Už nemám otázek.

A jinak gratulace k oboum vítězstvím ve fotbale.


----------



## vianie

ilocas2 said:


> Děkuji. Už nemám otázek.
> Dúfam, že bolo pochopené.
> 
> A jinak gratulace k oboum vítězstvím ve fotbale.


----------

